# estoppel



## stathis (Sep 21, 2008)

Από τις νομικές σημειώσεις οδηγού χρήσης:
No license, whether express, implied, arising by *estoppel* or otherwise, to any intellectual property rights is granted by this publication.

Το Google εμφανίζει στην πρώτη δεκάδα πολλές ξένες σελίδες με ορισμούς και αναλύσεις της έννοιας του estoppel. Τι κάνουμε όμως στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 21, 2008)

Ο Χιωτάκης αναφέρει κυρίως το "κεκτημένο δικαίωμα", το "προϋπάρχον δικαίωμα".

Πέρα από την λεγόμενη "αρχή του estoppel" στο διεθνές δίκαιο (όταν ένα κράτος λαμβάνει θέση σε διεθνές επίπεδο και ένα άλλο στηριζόμενο σε αυτήν ενεργήσει, το πρώτο κράτος δεν δικαιούται να μεταβάλλει την στάση του, διότι έχει διεθνή ευθύνη) οι αποδόσεις που μου έκαναν περισσότερο εντύπωση στο διαδίκτυο είναι οι εξής:

Από την Dell
Εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις όπου διατυπώνεται σαφώς σε αυτό το Συμφωνητικό, δεν παρέχεται σε εσάς καμία άδεια ή δικαίωμα, άμεσα ή ως συνέπεια, παρακίνηση, *εμπόδιο *ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο. 

Except as expressly stated in this Agreement, no license or right is granted to you directly or by implication, inducement, estoppel or otherwise.

Από τη vasilopita.gr:
Τίποτα από όσα περιέχονται στο παρόν δεν θα ερμηνευθεί ως να έχει εκχωρηθεί από υπαινιγμό, *ανάκληση *ή με άλλο τρόπο οποιασδήποτε αδείας ή δικαιώματος, υπό οποιοδήποτε εμπορικό σήμα ή αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα εκμετάλλευσης της vasilopita.gr ή οποιουδήποτε τρίτου προσώπου.

Nothing contained herein shall be construed as conferring by implication, estoppel or otherwise any licence or right under any trade mark or patent of vasilopita.gr or any other third party.

Και από τη sanofi-aventis:

Τίποτε απ’ όσα εμπεριέχονται στον παρόντα Ιστότοπο δεν θα πρέπει να ερμηνεύεται ως παραχώρηση, άμεσα, έμμεσα, ως αποτέλεσμα *προηγούμενης άδειας (estoppel)* ή με όποιον άλλο τρόπο, οποιασδήποτε άδειας ή δικαιώματος σε σχέση με τα Εμπορικά Σήματα χωρίς την ρητή γραπτή άδεια...

Υπάρχει και η απόδοση "νομικό κώλυμα" (δεν θυμάμαι πού την είδα)

Επίσης:

estoppel : the requirement of consistency in legal argumentation. "You can't have it both ways." That is: "You can't have your cake and eat it, too."Hypothetical example: Party A cannot claim a right from Party B if Party A previously took actions or made statements that were contrary to the current claims and which led Party B to take an action that is the subject of the current claim

Από όλα τα παραπάνω, τείνω προς την απόδοση του Χιωτάκη, το "κεκτημένο/προϋπάρχον δικαίωμα".


----------



## NatCat (Sep 21, 2008)

Δύσκολο πρόβλημα.

Στο ελληνικό δίκαιο δεν υπάρχει η αρχή του estoppel όπως την εννοούν οι αγγλοαμερικανοί. Υπάρχουν διάφορες άλλες αρχές που κατατείνουν προς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά μέσω διαφορετικής οδού. Άρα μεταφράζουμε κατά περίπτωση.

Ποιο εφαρμοστέο δίκαιο ορίζει η σύμβαση; Αν δεν ορίζει το ελληνικό δίκαιο, θα ήταν μάλλον συνεπέστερο νομικά να το αφήσουμε αμετάφραστο, ως αρχή του "estoppel". Αυτό βλέπω ότι κάνουν και στις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις πολλών αποφάσεων του ΔΕΚ. (Και δεν το κάνουν από τεμπελιά.)

Αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε ελληνική απόδοση, το "κεκτημένο δικαίωμα" που προτείνει η Κατερίνα είναι μια λύση αλλά όχι απόλυτα ικανοποιητική πρώτον γιατί το κεκτημένο δικαίωμα δεν υπάρχει ως νομική έννοια και δεύτερον γιατί το estoppel είναι θεσμός του δικονομικού δικαίου και όχι του ουσιαστικού (όπως το δικαίωμα).

Τις εκφράσεις "προϋπάρχον δικαίωμα", "εμπόδιο" και "ανάκληση" εγώ δεν θα τις χρησιμοποιούσα γιατί δεν σημαίνουν και πολλά πράγματα σε ένα νομικό κείμενο.

Το "νομικό κώλυμα" επίσης δεν είναι κακό αλλά είναι πολύ αόριστο.

Η "προηγούμενη άδεια" θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά καλύπτει μέρος μόνο της έννοιας του estoppel και δεν μου αρέσει εδώ. Ομοίως και για την "ένσταση".

Αν το δίκαιο που διέπει τη σύμβαση είναι το ελληνικό, η έκφραση μπορεί σχεδόν σίγουρα να παραλειφθεί χωρίς συνέπειες. Αλλά αυτό είναι μια απόφαση νομική και όχι μεταφραστική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2008)

NatCat said:


> Αν το δίκαιο που διέπει τη σύμβαση είναι το ελληνικό, η έκφραση μπορεί σχεδόν σίγουρα να παραλειφθεί χωρίς συνέπειες. Αλλά αυτό είναι μια απόφαση νομική και όχι μεταφραστική.



Εξηγήστε μου κάτι, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τι διδάσκουν οι σχολές για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, που προφανώς δεν θα προβληματίζει μόνο τους Έλληνες μεταφραστές.

Έχουμε κάποιο κείμενο για δικαιώματα σε βιβλίο, λογισμικό κ.τ.ό. Το μεταφράζουμε για χρήση στην Ελλάδα. Δεν πρέπει να προσαρμόζεται όχι μόνο στη νομοθεσία αλλά και στις διατυπώσεις της χώρας όπου διατίθεται; Αν προκύψει πρόβλημα, θα επιλυθεί με το ελληνικό δίκαιο, με το διεθνές ή με το δίκαιο της χώρας από όπου προέρχεται το προϊόν;

Για τα βιβλία που εκδίδονται στην Ελλάδα, ξέρω ότι δεν μεταφράζεται το ξένο κείμενο για το κοπιράιτ, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο τυποποιημένο, λίγο πολύ, ελληνικό κείμενο.


----------



## NatCat (Sep 21, 2008)

Θέτεις ένα πολύ ωραίο ερώτημα το οποίο θα έπρεπε να προβληματίζει τους νομικούς και όχι τους μεταφραστές. 

Το ποιο δίκαιο θα εφαρμοστεί σε μια έννομη σχέση καθώς και ποιου κράτους τα δικαστήρια θα κρίνουν τη διαφορά είναι ζητήματα ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου. Κάποιοι από μας βρίσκουν τον ενλόγω νομικό κλάδο τόσο συναρπαστικό που (με μια δόση διαστροφής) μέχρι και διδακτορικά ξεκινάμε να γράφουμε ώστε να τον υπηρετήσουμε. Δυστυχώς, όμως, οι περισσότεροι νομικοί βρίσκουν τα συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα απεχθή (λόγω πολυπλοκότητας ίσως) με αποτέλεσμα να παραμελούνται κατά κόρον.

Συμβαίνει συχνά να μεταφράζω εξαιρετικά καλογραμμένες συμβάσεις που έχουν συνταχθεί για έλληνες πελάτες από αγγλικά ή αμερικανικά δικηγορικά γραφεία. Ενώ, λοιπόν, το σύνολο της σύμβασης είναι γραμμένο με βάση τα δεδομένα του common law, ξαφνικά στο τέλος κοτσάρουν μια ρήτρα εφαρμοστέου δικαίου που προβλέπει ελληνικό δίκαιο. Καταστροφή! Ε λοιπόν αν αυτή η σύμβαση φτάσει ενώπιον οποιουδήποτε δικαστηρίου (ιδίως ελληνικού), ο δικαστής θα τραβάει τα μαλλιά του. Υπάρχει σοβαρή περίπτωση να χαθεί η υπόθεση κοροϊδίστικα. Αν μάλιστα η μετάφραση είναι κακή (όπως συμβαίνει συχνά), άστα να πάνε. Κρίμα τα λεφτά που έδωσε ο πελάτης στους--εξαιρετικούς κατά τα άλλα-- ξένους δικηγόρους.

Τι κάνει λοιπόν ο μεταφραστής; Τραβάει τα μαλλιά του.

Αν εφαρμοστέο είναι το ελληνικό δίκαιο, θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσει τη διατύπωση του κειμένου στα δεδομένα του ελληνικού δικαίου. Αν εφαρμοστέο είναι δίκαιο του common law (το συνήθως συμβαίνον, αν η γλώσσα είναι η αγγλική), καλό είναι να παραμείνει στη γενικότερη ατμόσφαιρα του common law. Αυτό, βέβαια, προϋποθέτει νομικές γνώσεις και μάλιστα καλή γνώση τόσο του ελληνικού δικαίου όσο και του common law. Τρεχαγύρευε, δηλαδή.

Και τι γίνεται αν δεν υπάρχει ρήτρα εφαρμοστέου δικαίου; Ε, εκεί πια ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι του κατέβει και να ελπίζει ότι ο πελάτης θα ζητήσει τη συμβουλή του δικηγόρου του και ότι ο δικηγόρος θα έχει στο μυαλό του τα ζητήματα ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου.

Ειδικά στην περίπτωση του δικαίου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο σύνθετα γιατί π.χ. η έννοια του "copyright" δεν υπάρχει αυτούσια στα δίκαια της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης. 

Συνεπώς, αν οι δικηγόροι δεν έχουν λάβει τα μέτρα τους, ο καημένος ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί από μόνος του να σώσει την κατάσταση.








_Χε, χε! One of the moderators couldn't resist the temptation..._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2008)

Επιτρέψτε μου να επαναφέρω το θέμα, επειδή τώρα δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με σύμβαση ή νομικό κείμενο, αλλά με υπότιτλο, ο οποίος λέει τα εξής:

The League is taking the players' union to federal court. There's an estoppel argument you could make.

Δεν το διανοούμαι ότι μπορώ να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο, όπως το βλέπω στο Διαδίκτυο, κι ας μου βγάζει τη Λεξιλογία πρώτη και καλύτερη. 
Η ακατανόητη ερμηνεία της Magenta:
estoppel = πρόληψη ένστασης απαραδέκτου, ανάκλησης ή ανασκευής
δυστυχώς δεν μου κάνει. Τι προτείνετε;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, ισχύει αυτό που λέει η NatCat: συνήθως μένει αμετάφραστο. Στις σελίδες της ΕΕ για παράδειγμα, δε μεταφράζεται σε καμία γλώσσα, αν και εξηγείται περιφραστικά.

Το καλύτερο που βρήκα και που εξυπηρετεί στην περίπτωσή σου, αν και όχι από άποψης χώρου, είναι αυτό: *στέρηση του δικαιώματος αμφισβήτησης* (http://www.europarl.europa.eu/studies/benesdecrees/pdf/opinions_el.pdf)

Εντωμεταξύ, να προσθέσω σε όλα τα ωραία που λέει η NatCat πιο πάνω ότι κανονικά, όταν γράφεται και υπογράφεται μία σύμβαση, εκτός από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (το παρόν θα διέπεται κτλ κτλ), θα πρέπει να ορίζεται και η γλώσσα της. 

Δηλαδή, όταν προβλέπεται μετάφραση για λόγους κατανόησης κειμένου από τον έναν εκ των δύο συμβαλλόμενων, ορίζεται κανονικά ποιο κείμενο υπερισχύει (και κανονικά συμβαδίζει και με την κατά τόπον αρμοδιότητα), γιατί όλα τα παραπάνω είναι υπαρκτά προβλήματα και οι δικηγόροι που συντάσσουν τη σύμβαση πρέπει να έχουν στο μυαλό τους ποια δικαστήρια είναι αρμόδια για την επίλυση της διαφοράς και να εκπαιδεύσουν αντίστοιχα τον πελάτη για το τι θα λέει η σύμβασή του.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου (και συμφωνώ ξανά με τη NatCat), το μπαλάκι δεν πρέπει να ρίχνεται στο μεταφραστή, αλλά στον νομικό που είναι αρμόδιος για τη σύνταξη του κειμένου. Υπάρχουν έννοιες ένθεν και ένθεν (common law και civil law, και συγκεκριμένα ελληνικού δικαίου) που δε χρειάζονται απλώς μετάφραση αλλά εξήγηση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump. Μήπως έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο;


----------

